# id please



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

can you guys please identify what kind of piranha this is? Im sorry the picture sucks but can you please help me anyways.
View attachment 43619


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

It might be S.Sanchezi but without a clear pic the only 'person' that knows exactly is the fish itself.....


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

could be a sanchezi or purple spilo. Too fuzzy to be exact.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

sanchezi ???? 
get a better pic and by the way wrong forum :rasp:


----------



## piranhas in farmdale (Jan 3, 2004)

not purple spilo heck avatar to c a purple


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Id say a Rhom due to the coloration of the eyes.

:moved to P Identification


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

appears to be to much red for a rohm, also no visible spots, how long is this fish
also the red eyes could be caused by the use of a flash


----------



## Apocalypse (Dec 18, 2004)

Looks like a rhom, to me.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

could be a rhom
get a better pic


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

yeah sorry about the awful pic,i'll post a better one soon but thank for the help anyways everyone


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

Looks like a Sanchezi to me.. Here is an older pick of mine when about 4-4.5 inches


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

rbp 4 135 said:


> appears to be to much red for a rohm[snapback]836224[/snapback]​


a lot of rhoms have a lot of red on them, though this pic is blurry and you can't see the serrations on it's belly to tell.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Pic is bad but the tail doesnt look rhombeus....but it does look sanchezi.

Again though...hard to see much detail in that pic.


----------



## evil camel (Jan 19, 2005)

Hey gasoline man,is it the flash or your p has red eyes cuz mine dosent


----------

